# клавиатуре аккордионная



## akordeon.ua (24 Апр 2012)

Друзя Мастера, подскажите каким клеем приклеивать клавиши (пластик к дереву) в аккордионах S4,Supita? 
Буду благодарен за ответ.

клавиатура аккордионная.
Извените за ошибку .


----------



## Vladimir Zh (25 Апр 2012)

Зачищаете дерево и пластик. Если деревянное основание пропеллером (это бывает в Супитах), то лучше, разобрав механику это выправить. 
Я использую "Супер Момент Гель". Именно ГЕЛЬ! Намазывать много не надо. Волнистую линию проведете по основе и хватит. У Вас будет несколько секунд для корректировки. Прижимаем. Всё. Если склеили неудачно, будете ломать. Если никогда этим клеем не пользовались, лучше потренироваться на чём-нибудь. Удачи.
Да, забыл. Наклеиваем пластик только на собранной механике. Так Вы идеально подгоните клавишу относительно других.


----------



## akordeon.ua (25 Апр 2012)

Большое спасибо за ответ и помощь.


----------

